# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El consumo de agua de riego subirá un 19% en 2050, si la tecnología no lo remedia antes

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...a%20antes.aspx

*El consumo de agua de riego subirá un 19% en 2050, si la tecnología no lo remedia antes*

*Actualmente, se usa entre el 60 y el 70% del agua dulce para esta actividad*

*Lucía Ruiz Simón / Madrid* | 16/03/2013



La agricultura consume actualmente entre el 60 y el 70% del agua dulce, una cifra que puede incrementarse hasta un 19% en 2050 según la Unesco, siempre y cuando la apuesta científica para mejorar la eficiencia hídrica no resulte suficiente ante el aumento de la población mundial. La Unesco celebra el próximo viernes el Día Mundial del Agua que, esta edición, se enmarca en el Año Internacional de la Cooperación y Agua para llamar la atención sobre algunas realidades, como que 783 millones de personas no tienen acceso al agua limpia. En el caso de la agricultura, la Unesco señala que con la ausencia del progreso tecnológico o políticas de intervención en este asunto, el uso de agua para la producción de alimentos, que define como "una de las mayores presiones", seguirá creciendo.
    El catedrático de la Universidad de Córdoba y experto en este tema, Emilio Camacho, detalla a Efeagro que, en este marco, las nuevas tecnologías apoyadas en la información agroclimática "tienen un gran futuro por delante" en materia de ahorro de agua".
    Tras la modernización del regadío, señala, el uso del agua del sector agrario "ha bajado" pero aun hay "margen" para más, si bien hay que afrontar problemas asociados como el aumento de coste energético.
    A su juicio, las modernizaciones surgieron en una época de bonanza económica cuando los precios de la energía eran "sensiblemente inferiores", por lo que se hicieron "infraestructuras sobredimensionadas y con elevados costes de aplicación".
    Por ello, otras de las líneas de actuación es actuar para la reducción de los costes de las factura energética y éste es precisamente uno de los caballos de batalla para la Federación Española de Comunidades de Regantes (Fenacore).
    Fenacore ha puesto en marcha algunas medidas como una central de compra colectiva en la que ya participan una treintena de estas asociaciones.
    El presidente de Fenacore, Andrés del Campo, entiende que la clave está en "el control y la informatización" del regadío para que "cada agricultor sepa exactamente lo que necesita".
    La Asociación Española de Empresas de Tecnologías del Agua (Asagua) explica que la investigación en materia de agua es "exhaustiva e intensiva" por lo que ha dado lugar a patentes que buscan conseguir "idénticos resultados con menos consumo".
    Recientemente se ha creado la Escuela del Agua-Escuela de Negocios, un proyecto que busca que ofrecer formación especializada a profesionales y usuarios para que profundicen en las tecnologías existentes, en el marco de la "Smart Water Tecnologies" que divulga la Asociación Española de Tecnología Española del Agua (AFRE).
    En el caso de riego, esta estrategia apuesta por implantar riego localizado y microrriego, sensores suelo-planta-atmósfera, hidroponía, riego por goteo subterráneo, telegestión, automatismo y programadores de riego, entre otras técnicas.
    El presidente de AFRE, Miguel López, señala que estas tecnologías está poco implantadas pero "curiosamente las explotaciones que las usan son las que mejor funcionan, las que más producción tienen".
    En España hay empresas que están trabajando por el uso eficiente del agua para agricultura desde diferentes perspectivas.
    Es el caso de Ci2t, una entidad Asociada al Parque Científico de Madrid que trabaja desde 2006 en el desarrollo de invernaderos inteligentes y automatizados, con un sistema de gestión integral.
    La empresa intenta llegar a los productores a través de grandes cooperativas con un recibimiento "dispar" en el que se nota fundamentalmente el cambio generacional, indica su responsable, Francisco Larios.
    Otra entidad asociada con el Parque Científico, Africa Supply, trabaja en la fabricación de un buque que producirá agua potable, una idea novedosa que permitirá suministrar 30.000 toneladas diarias aptas para la agricultura, la industria o el consumo humano.
    En el marco de Asagua, la empresa "Veolia Water" ha desarrollado la tecnología del proceso Pearl con el que logra transformar los nutrientes de aguas residuales, como el fósforo y el nitrato, en fertilizantes para uso agrario, de manera que el agua se devuelve en "perfectas condiciones" a los ríos.
    Ejemplos claros de cómo el hombre sigue buscando soluciones para mejorar el uso de lo que fue, ha sido y será la clave para la vida al tiempo que un recurso escaso, el agua.

----------


## albertillovernel

La solución más rápida y económica se resume en tres palabras: "regar de noche". Se evita la evaporación causada por las altas temperaturas del verano, se evita el estrés térmico a las plantas y según que cultivos, permite ahorrar entre un 30 y un 70% durante el verano -que es cuando se requieren los riegos principalmente-
En la era cuando muchas explotaciones obtiene el agua mediante una bomba eléctrica, es tan sencillo como añadir un programador -entre 20€ los más baratos y 80€, los más sofisticados-, aprender a usarlo y reducir a la mitad el riego que suela aplicarse durante el día. Empezar los riegos no antes de la puesta del sol y permitir, con ello, que los cultivos tengan humedad disponible durante toda la noche. Pero mucha gente se muestra reacia, quien sabe por que...

----------

